# Long lasting cookies or even candy



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

The head chef want to get rid of the complimentary biscotti for our customer because it too much work by making the dough, bake it, wait to cool down, then cut it into portion and bake it again.

Do you guys know any cookies recipe that are easy and quick to make and last long time like at least a week? Or even a easy and quick candy recipe to make but I have not suggested the candy idea to the chef yet.


Thanks


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What part of service is this for? A dessert or with tea or breakfast or…? 

I don't suggest anything that would last a week. Whatever the intended use is, fresh will have a more dramatic impact. I knew a chef who had a dessert of three different kinds of cookies. Doughs made in advance, a scoop of each baked to order in the oven already on. Very popular and the cookies obviously could not have been fresher.

     There are any number of ideas but knowing the purpose would be a great help in making suggestions.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Candy will definitely last if stored properly. You can do a flavored, dry meringue. Food cost is great on those. Also fruit marshmallows are delicious and can be stored in the freezer if you have the space. I do several sheetpans at once. If you do want a cookie, shortbread has a great shelf life.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Shortbread is a very good suggestion.

Well made liqueur kissed truffles are a nice ending to dinner as well.

Store well wrapped in the fridge and the supply will run out well before you hit the "best by" date.

Try dusting with jewel toned powder mixed in with a bit of cocoa for some drama.

mimi


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Chocolate dipped shortbread cookies has been my go to for a while. white or dark coating chocolate, or royal icing. easy to dress them up.

Proper storage is important as well. 

Or... you could make a large batch of dough, cut, and then freeze a large amount of cookies. Pull and bake as needed.

Honestly, this isn't much less work than biscotti.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pate de fruit can be made in large batches, that's relatively easy to finish. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

It a high end casual restaurant... It for customers during dinner service ... instead of people getting candies with their bill, with us it biscottis packaged in clear cellophane bag... it a pain in the butt for me doing this because it free and a waste of time because I'm the only pastry guy at a over 400 seats restaurant 


Don't think the head chef would like marshmallows because of the icing/cornstarch might make it messy for customers. I thought shortbread cookies but was hoping it doesn't come to that because it require a lot of butter and head chef is not good at managing/buying enough ingredients. So I don't trust him to maintain things in stock which happen multiple times already.

I would consider "scooping the dough, freeze them and bake them whenever" method. Got any non fragile cookies suggestions/recipes?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> I would consider "scooping the dough, freeze them and bake them whenever" method. Got any non fragile cookies suggestions/recipes?


Pretty much any cookie dough......chocolate chip, snickerdoodles, gingersnaps, white choc/macadamia, oatmeal raisin......

Also, for a "freebie", I'd ditch the packaging. Totally not necessary. Unneeded expense.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

chefpeon said:


> Pretty much any cookie dough......chocolate chip, snickerdoodles, gingersnaps, white choc/macadamia, oatmeal raisin......
> 
> Also, for a "freebie", I'd ditch the packaging. Totally not necessary. Unneeded expense.


Im a bit worried with cookie recipes that has like baking powder put in freezer. Does the effect of baking powder slowly go away while in the freezer?

We need the bags because in the dining area and the bar have server stations with a little container of the cookies so it easily access for servers to get to instead of walking back to the kitchen area to pick them up.

I thought of icebox cookies...just make the dough into logs, wrap them and put them in the freezer and cut them when I need them but not sure of the consistency for each cookie to get the same thickness and will not look pretty


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You couldn't layer a small amount of baked cookies between sheets of parchment in a small hotel pan or plastic container with a lid at the server's station?

As for baking powder/soda leavened cookies, they last a LONG time in the freezer. You'll use them up faster than they would deteriorate in a freezer. Definitely not an issue. You just mix the dough, scoop into balls and freeze. Easy. 

As you say, you also have the option of forming sugar dough into logs, slicing and baking as needed. That works too.


----------



## toshibaaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I think management don't want servers touching the cookies and give it customers also some customers take them home


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Since this is high end casual a tea cookie of sorts makes more sense to me.

butter twists, kifling cookies. Something that is relatively simple, but with finesse can add a nice, lasting impression while you guest leaves.

simple, so they can be produced rather quickly.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You can't get much more cost and labor efficient than biscotti...IMO of course.

Mix..spread..bake..portion rebake and cool.

Leave the last step for the nite clean up crew.

A low oven a timer and cooling racks.

My 5 year old Grand could do it.

mimi


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

> You can't get much more cost and labor efficient than biscotti...IMO of course.
> 
> Mix..spread..bake..portion rebake and cool.


Mimi.......the OP said in the original post that biscotti was too labor intensive because of having to bake it twice. They're looking for something else.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

chefpeon said:


> > You can't get much more cost and labor efficient than biscotti...IMO of course.
> >
> > Mix..spread..bake..portion rebake and cool.
> 
> ...


Yeah....but (lol)) the committee in my head wouldn't leave it alone and the usual people I vent to weren't picking up and in order to get rid of it I came back here and dumped it.

Just one of those days.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

mimi


----------

